# Jelly Bean ROM for G2X (P999)



## Rockettpc

Is anyone working on a Jelly Bean port for the G2X? I see a lot of talk going on with the Nexus.

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## mpenrod

Bump


----------



## mpenrod

The EaglesBlood team is in pre-alpha on this. www.eaglesblood.com


----------



## Rockettpc

Oh hell yeah!

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...rYCIBA&usg=AFQjCNHve4GKbQ_HIvbRt4lni4mUa8UzRw

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------

